# MV British Seafarer Las Palmas 1957



## bilimori (Oct 28, 2012)

My name is Bill Morrison, I was a BP Junior Engineer on the Seafarer. -1956-57. Yesterday I came across a posting asking about his Dad, who was also on the Seafarer. Unfortunately I lost that post and cannot find it again.

I knew his Dad, I have a few photos, and I would like to contact the author of that posting.

I can be reached at [email protected]

Thank you.

Bill Morrison


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Bill; Do you recall an incident in the Indian Ocean 1956/7, probably 1957 where the British Seafarer met with the British Workman in order to transfer an injured AB (Bernard Williams) from the British Workman, I am not sure where Bernard was taken or what happened to him. We would have been on passage to or from Bandar Mashur to either Haifa or Swansea, long monotonous passages as you will no doubt remember. Bruce.


----------



## BettsP (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,
I guess that was me!
I've posted some photos of my Dad and others on the British Seafarer circa 1957 here 
https://picasaweb.google.com/CastagnolaSteam/1957BritishSeafarer?authkey=Gv1sRgCNzPurGI0_Mp

These are scans of original photos at a lower resolution for the web, but I can email better ones directly if there are any you want.

PB


----------

